# Water Tiles with well water?



## depriate4repair (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone ever used those Kholor water tiles. The water is run from well water... and its a modular home. so its got that really horrible plastic lines. I am just not too sure if the water pump can handle it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

What are you refering to?:blink:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing . does kohler make a wet saw ? If so i found all of kohler tools to be good .


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You absolutely need more storage tank capacity when you're adding high gpm fixtures, such as the water tiles. I have one customer who had to change to a higher volume well pump, also. The answer is "yes", but at some expense.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/newproducts_detail.jsp?section=2&aid=1126632993920

You plumbers ever hear of Google?:blink: 

Those water tiles are pretty nice looking!

I have seen a few large custom homes here that have low volume wells, the pluming contractor installed water storage tanks, not pressure tanks just storage. 
Then he supplied the house with a variable pump to provide good volume and good pressure regardless of how many fixtures were open at the same time.

It is more expensive than the standard well pump + pressure tank system, but is a viable option.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I have seen a few large custom homes here that have low volume wells, the pluming contractor installed water storage tanks, not pressure tanks just storage. .


'szackly what I was talking about. The tank has a float to turn on the well pump, instead of a pressure switch. The interior piping is then pressurized, in the case of the one I wired, with a Grundfos variable speed pump. Pretty sweet setup.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> 'szackly what I was talking about..... Pretty sweet setup.



Yep! A plumber I work with has done a few of these set ups. There is an area here that has poor well capacity, (less than 4 gallons per minute) which is fine till you put a gargantuan house on the property, then you have to be innovative and this type system deffinetly works.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Yep! A plumber I work with has done a few of these set ups. There is an area here that has poor well capacity, (less than 4 gallons per minute) which is fine till you put a gargantuan house on the property, then you have to be innovative and this type system deffinetly works.


It's basically a small version of a municipal well setup. The muni well pumps a constant trickle into the water tower to keep it topped off. Pumps (or gravity) pressurize the city's mains. Same basic setup, only for a house. Farmers in my neck of the woods use this setup in their dairy barns, because they use lots and lots of water during short intervals (cleaning the milking parlor between milkings).


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't anyone take a normal shower anymore?

Does anyone remember that depriate4 is on a short budget?


----------



## depriate4repair (Feb 12, 2007)

yes i am on a budget but that does not mean that i can have something nice. i work 84 hours a week just so i can eventually go home and enjoy what i have worked so hard for... is that so wrong?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

